# Milan TV: ci si aspetta una multa e un avvertimento



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Si aspettavano anche il Voluntary. Ed il Settlement. Si aspettavano tante cose...


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Ma scendete dalla luna, ridicoli.
Rabbia rabbia rabbia


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



visto l'andazzo delle ultime "sensazioni", tenderei a fare poco affidamento a ciò che dicono


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)




----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Data la tranquillità e la positività con cui Fassone tutte le volte attendeva notizie dalla Uefa, questa volta mi aspetto la caduta di un meteorite su Milanello


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si aspettavano anche il Voluntary. Ed il Settlement. Si aspettavano tante cose...



Per lo meno continuano ad essere coerenti.... si mantengono ottimisti e anche in questo caso..............
non si puo' continuare in questo modooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

boom


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

Si aspettava Morata,Cavani o Aubamejang,poi si aspettava il grande sponsor,il VA,il rifinanziamento e l"SA...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Se fosse vero (notizia da confermare, con fonti ancora non completamente affidabili) che la Fiorentina è stata pre-allertata in nota ufficiale, non condividerei tale ottimismo..


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Ma sveglia insomma! Dovranno solo decidere il numero di anni di esclusione... continuate ad illudere i tifosi mi raccomando! Che senso avrebbero un avvertimento per una cosa che, nel bene o nel mal, si risolverà tra qualche mese??


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



MALEDETTI PAGLIACCI 
ci stanno conducendo al fallimento


----------



## cris (23 Maggio 2018)

ok, dopo sta dichiarazione minimo ci aspetterà la radiazione dal calcio. stessero zitti.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Maggio 2018)

Come è possibile questa cosa? Allora tanto vale che ci avessero concesso subito il SA con queste penalità. Fosse vero, cosa che non credo, allora davvero si configura un ipotesi di danno di immagine che potrebbe essere possibile perseguire.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

"qui gli stipendi arrivano ogni mese"
dovevamo capirlo quando ripetevano queste frasi.
Cose del genere si dicono in provincia, non in club che devono disputare le coppe Europee, NON al MILAN.


----------



## Zani (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Sento un altro "siamo sconcertati" in arrivo


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Fate un editoriale..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Sento un altro "siamo sconcertati" in arrivo



"e sorpresi..."


----------



## davidelynch (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



E si aspettano anche che ci crediamo, chiaramente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



No, queste sanzioni erano previste in caso di accettazione del SA, che non è avvenuta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Perfetto: allora ci beccheremo 3 anni di esclusioni dalle coppe.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2018)

al di la di tutto...di come uno la pensa sulla proprietà,sulla società,sull uefa ecc ma una cosa mi viene davvero spontanea chiederla: ma chi la cura la parte comunicativa?? raramente ho visto un livello cosi grottesco...almeno su questo,fosse anche SOLO su questo,credo che siamo tutti d'accordo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



E chi ci crede


----------



## Tahva (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.


Qui la grattatina sarebbe d'obbligo


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Mi raccomando, continuiamoa provocare la Uefa..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, continuiamoa provocare la Uefa..



Stanno giocando con il fuoco. Io sono da sempre dichiaratamente anti-UEFA e anti-fair play finanziario, ma questa volta bisogna stare con le orecchie basse. Hanno fatto capire in tutti i modi che la situazione è grave e non va sottovalutata.

Ripeto, non lo possono dire ufficialmente, ma pare che a Firenze abbiano già ricevuto l'invito Uefa...


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> No, queste sanzioni erano previste in caso di accettazione del SA, che non è avvenuta.


Le sanzioni sono sempre le stesse, commisurate alla gravità delle violazioni commesse, indipendentemente se comminate in un accordo transattivo, o a seguito di un procedimento disciplinare. L'ipotesi di sanzione prospettata dal Milan in quel messaggio è destinata tuttavia a rimanere una pia illusione. È prevedibile quella della limitazione della rosa di giocatori disponibile per la competizione UEFA a cui il Milan ha diritto di partecipare, con esclusione di principio di nuovi giocatori. La esclusione è sanzione mai applicata a fattispecie di violazione simile a quella contestata ieri al Milan, un mutamento di giurisprudenza sarebbe sorprendente. Ma diciamo che, da ieri, eviteremo di sorprenderci.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stanno giocando con il fuoco. Io sono da sempre dichiaratamente anti-UEFA e anti-fair play finanziario, ma questa volta bisogna stare con le orecchie basse. Hanno fatto capire in tutti i modi che la situazione è grave e non va sottovalutata.
> 
> *Ripeto, non lo possono dire ufficialmente, ma pare che a Firenze abbiano già ricevuto l'invito Uefa...*



Questa indiscrezione da dove arriva?


----------



## PheelMD (23 Maggio 2018)

Preparo l'abbonamento per la Serie D
Tutti a San Siro per Milan-Pro Patria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa indiscrezione da dove arriva?



Se esce la news ufficiale apriamo il topic. Per ora solo voci da radio/media di Firenze, non vanno riportate.


----------



## PheelMD (23 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se esce la news ufficiale apriamo il topic. Per ora solo voci da radio/media di Firenze, non vanno riportate.



Sì, ne parlavano già su Twitter neanche un'ora dopo la decisione sul Settlement Agreement. Ritengo sia una stupidata (la notizia, non che la Fiorentina andrà effettivamente in Europa League).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "qui gli stipendi arrivano ogni mese"
> dovevamo capirlo quando ripetevano queste frasi.
> Cose del genere si dicono in provincia, non in club che devono disputare le coppe Europee, NON al MILAN.



C'hai ragione. Non lo dico manco io che alleno nel giovanile....


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un *avvertimento*.


 Certo, del tipo: " se LI non salda il debito a letto senza cena"


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'hai ragione. Non lo dico manco io che alleno nel giovanile....



ma figurati.... E' roba da Pisa, da Avellino, da Lega Pro... non da Serie A, figuriamoci da Milan.
Prima d'ora, in Serie A sti discorsi li ha fatti solo il Parma che è fallito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

Andiamo bene, se si aspettano questo ci becchiamo minimo una squalifica di svariati anni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "qui gli stipendi arrivano ogni mese"
> dovevamo capirlo quando ripetevano queste frasi.
> Cose del genere si dicono in provincia, non in club che devono disputare le coppe Europee, NON al MILAN.



Non è un caso che Gattuso sia finito sempre ad allenare in certi contesti e ora allena il Milan. Se succede l'impensabile farebbe l'en plein, su 4 squadre allenate 3 fallite tipo


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Previsione fin troppo ottimistica.
La uefa ha detto chiaramente che non si fida circa il pagamento del debito entro ottobre e questo vuol dire che non ha fiducia nella proprietà.
Limitarsi a un avvertimento aprirebbe un precedente pericoloso.
L'unico modo per uscirne è fare luce sulla proprietà e scoprire le carte, la partita a poker è finita.
Fassone pretende che lo lascino fare , ma come si può chiedere una cosa del genere???
In Italia ce lo hanno concesso ( capirai, il paese delle banane), in europa no.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "qui gli stipendi arrivano ogni mese"
> dovevamo capirlo quando ripetevano queste frasi.
> Cose del genere si dicono in provincia, non in club che devono disputare le coppe Europee, NON al MILAN.



Bravo.
La corrente e l'acqua ci sono pure.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo.
> La corrente e l'acqua ci sono pure.



Occhio al conguaglio nella bolletta del gas: potrebbe far crollare tutto il piano finanziario.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



24 ore ed escono con questa riga da 4 soldi.. maledetti tutti.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Preparo l'abbonamento per la Serie D
> Tutti a San Siro per Milan-Pro Patria



la Pro Patri è stata promossa in Lega Pro


----------



## PheelMD (23 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> la Pro Patri è stata promossa in Lega Pro



Lo so, però suonava bene


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Maggio 2018)

E certo, come no.Una multa e una tiratina d'orecchie. Arrivare a negare in modo così pagliaccesco la realtà delle cose è quanto di più squallido (e inutile) ci possa essere.Non ci casca più nessuno Suma, la commedia è finita. FI-NI-TA


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2018)

Se c'è ottimismo allora state sicuri che non giochiamo le coppe. 

Ma Fassone in che mondo vive? Ma sta giocando alle regole di che gioco?


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Sono sempre troppo ottimisti.
Ci vogliono fatti, non speranze.


----------



## HerrMilan (23 Maggio 2018)

La dirigenza ha perso ormai quel briciolo di credibilità che gli rimaneva, non credo più alle loro parole. La Uefa può realmente punirci, qui sembra che cadiamo dalle nuvole, già mi immagino Fassone che se ne uscirà fuori con un "Ah ma che sorpresa, che amarezza..!".


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato a Milan TV, la società si aspetta come sanzioni dalla UEFA una multa (non meglio quantificata) e un avvertimento.



Quanta arroganza! Non si è minimamente nella posizione di fare queste sparate! Grottesco!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Maggio 2018)

Abbastanza ridicola questa uscita, bisogna solamente fare chiarezza, non costruire queste frasi vuote


----------



## Carlo (23 Maggio 2018)

I più preoccupati da una uscita del Milan dalla coppa Uefa sono quelli della Fiorentina.
Hanno fatto di tutto per non entrare, e adesso......


----------

